# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #24



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week the guys welcome competition shooter Kim Humphries to the show! And Denton blows his top about the Russian hacking.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-01-08T21_27_47-08_00


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

*Tap tap tap* Hello? This thing on?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

ha I listened last night, it was very gun-talk-heavy, glad you guys enjoyed the conversation 
Looking forward to the next one


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Can you give us the gist of it in writing? Thanks. Listening to stuff messes up my country tunes. Hey maybe yall need a note taker. There ya go. I think TG could prob tell us about it and she would have to sit in somebody's lap to take proper notes while wearing a short skirt. I am liking the sound of this.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@bigwheel , stick it in your ear :vs_laugh:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

"I like turtles." :vs_laugh:

P.S. I enjoyed the guest speaker.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Not bad. Needed more Denton. Denton rants are the best part.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Not bad. Needed more Denton. Denton rants are the best part.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

For some dumb reason I wrote our guests name as Jefferies. It is actually Kim Humphries. My apologies to him.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


>


This is an awesome post! :vs_clap:



Sasquatch said:


> For some dumb reason I wrote our guests name as Jefferies. It is actually Kim Humphries. My apologies to him.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Well ..... ya sure screwed the pooch on this one, huh? :vs_cry:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> This is an awesome post! :vs_clap:
> 
> Well ..... ya sure screwed the pooch on this one, huh? :vs_cry:


Hey that pooch consented! Umm...I mean, uh. What pooch?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------

